# Some New Pics - May 11, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006May11

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, these are some of the best yet. Your captions fit perfectly. I never dreamed rabbits and pigeons or ducks could be kept together but my rehabber friend has an elderly rabbit she rescued and he stays with her handicapped pigeons all the time and just loves it in the aviary with them.

Thank you. I know you're sleeping good at night (cause you're so worn out).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Maggie! Glad you enjoyed the pictures. It really isn't healthy for that bunny to be with the ducks, but I can assure you that separating them would result in death by stress for all .. I tried separating them, and it was a disaster. I just gave up and let them be together. They were obviously raised together and both are still alive and healthy, so that's how it's gonna stay .. that little family is being adopted as a "unit" in a week or two more and will also stay together then.

I also have a bunny that is in with pigeons right now .. sheer lack of space for bunnies and the pijjies had room. It seems to work, but again probably not a real good idea. 

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

All those pigeons! And banded too. Why would anyone want to clip a pigeon's wings? They're so helpless. I don't know if it was done out of meanness or to keep the pet from flying away. I just wish people didn't feel a need to do it.

The pigeons are beautiful - I like Silver and the redhead very much.

Bronson is still alive with the ferals. They seem to have accepted her and she eats with them all the time. I can't get close enough to read her bands. Read an "11" on the green band but that's about it. For now she's getting along well with the flock.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Garye,

I did speak with the band secretary of the AWOL club .. that's the bird with the clipped wings. There were no records of who owned this bird, and the secretary even called all the current members .. still no luck in locating the owner. He felt that the wings were clipped because the bird had been rehomed to a new loft and that the owner wanted to be sure she didn't get away .. unfortunately, she did get away and ended up in a very precarious place .. Beach Blvd. in Anaheim has to be one of the busiest streets in the U.S. .. 

Even though the pictures don't show it clearly, AWOL is a very unusually colored bird, and her eyes are amazing .. somewhere between pink and lavender .. I'm pretty sure she is a she ..

Silver is a very special story .. there is an extremely pigeon friendly company here .. Performance Testing Labs .. that feeds and looks after a flock of ferals. They frequently bring me injured members of their flock and then come and pick them up when healed and release back at their place. Their feral flock is extremely well fed and well cared for. They were just about hysterical to find Silver with his chest completely devoid of feathers, no tail feathers, and a puncture wound .. Silver got put in one of the company vans and was here in a heartbeat.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Mating Season Injury & Newly Dumped Geese ..*

http://www.rims.net/DuckGeese

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope AWOL has a smooth recovery and settles into a good home.

It's very gratifying to learn of such a pigeon friendly company as Performance Testing Labs. Having connected with you ensures first-rate treatment for any of their feral flock that needs medical care. Wouldn't it be wonderful if companies adopted feral flocks like groups adopt stretches of highway to clean up the litter?

The white duck who was assaulted by the mating season is probably glad to be someplace quiet and protected!

Cute budgies and cockatiel. Were they turned in or caught loose?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 



My oh my oh my...

When it is not the 'busy' Season, it is the Busy Season...!

So many Birds...

Wow...


Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if companies adopted feral flocks like groups adopt stretches of highway to clean up the litter?
> 
> The white duck who was assaulted by the mating season is probably glad to be someplace quiet and protected!
> 
> Cute budgies and cockatiel. Were they turned in or caught loose?


Hi Terri,

Yes, it would be wonderful if there were more companies/people like PTL. They will be picking Silver up today or tomorrow and bringing me 5 ringneck doves that they "rescued" from a pet store. They thought the doves were Mourning Doves and could be gotten sleek and healthy and released. Thank goodness they asked me about the birds before doing this.

That white duck on the drain grate hasn't been rescued though I would love to do so. She simply will not come off of the drain grate. I may try going in the pond and see if I can get her that way. The drain is just far enough into the pond that it can't be easily reached with a regular pole net.

The parakeets and cockatiel are ones whose owners tired of and simply wanted to get rid of. The 'keets are very wild and unfriendly, but Zoey is a total love.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It's amazing how you can juggle all the threads you have going on in your life! Thanks for the update!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Silver the proud and handsome feral went home to his flock yesterday. The PTL folks "ransomed" him with 100 pounds of very high quality bird seed which was/is greatly appreciated .. lots of hungry little beaks to feed around here every day. This time the transport vehicle was the private car of the office manager .. I hope the PTL pigeons know just how good they have it.

Here's a pic of the doves ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, Silver the proud and handsome feral went home to his flock yesterday. The PTL folks "ransomed" him with 100 pounds of very high quality bird seed which was/is greatly appreciated .. lots of hungry little beaks to feed around here every day. This time the transport vehicle was the private car of the office manager .. I hope the PTL pigeons know just how good they have it.
> 
> Terry


Holy cow!!! That flock of pigeons sure has friends in high places!!


----------

